# Too young! D:



## Yield (Mar 30, 2010)

http://saginaw.craigslist.org/grd/1657113557.html

3 weeks old!?

I though 4 weeks was too young!

I dunno if this is the right spot to post this, but if it's not, please feel free to move itt!

Will someone email this person (I'm not very good at keeping my cool when explaining things about young bunnies andsuch as this) or flag the post?



These people on craigslist make me sick...


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 30, 2010)

Young or old, it's sad they'll be discarded, and most likely become a cheap disposable item.

Who sells cheap or free bunnies so young? 

ditto, people on craigslist :X


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 30, 2010)

Aw! That makes me so sad how manytoo-young bunnies are for sale on your local Craigslist!

I wouldn't bother emailing that person, rather try postinga response (or ten!) in the farm/garden section. 

My thought is to reach buyers vs. breeders, because I'm sure these breeders already know better! I Googled "breeding rabbits weaning" and every page I found said rabbits shouldn't bere-homed till 8 weeks. They can be weaned earlier (5-7 weeks), butthey need to stay in the same environment, with the same food, till they're at least 8 weeks old. Shame on them! :grumpy:

I'm thinking if you posted this picture with the title "Baby bunnies need their mommas!"







Then go on to explain the hazards of buying rabbits too young (how rehoming too early can cause serious digestive issues thatcan either shorten the rabbit's life or cause itproblems--and expensive vet bills!--it's whole life), that might get through to some people.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh if that picture doesn't sway them then I don't know what will!! That is just precious.:inlove:

I don't understand how someone can be a business that revolves entirely around the breeding, care, and whole life of rabbits, and clearly barely know a thing about them.

It's crazy. It's like your accountant being crap at maths. Or a vet who doesn't know what a cat is :?:?:?:?:?:?:? OR a professional marathon runner who is a chain smoker, obese and hates running more than anything....:run:

Crazy I tell you!

Please God can you give these people some knowledge and just a tiny bit of compassion????inkbouce:


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 30, 2010)

Here's one that is buy me! They have like 6 rabbits in one cage!
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/1666093955.html


----------



## pla725 (Mar 30, 2010)

I wrote to them. I also flagged it.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 30, 2010)

3 weeks is waaay too young.....but waaay waaay waaaaaaay too young for a large breed like a Flemish Giant!!!


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 9, 2010)

I hope those people come to there senses and do some more research about breeding/rabbits


----------



## sarabodd (May 6, 2010)

I can't Believe these people, I got mad when i saw a Lionhead being sold at 5 weeks but a large breed at 3 weeks SERIOUSLY some people just don't care. I just hope those poor little guys don't end up dead.


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Aug 21, 2010)

That is just sad, my buns were given to me too young. They were about 5 weeks old and never touched by a human before. Lucky for my buns, I am an experienced bunny owner, and I took them so someone who has never had buns would get them and not know how to feed them. 

People like that make me sick.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 21, 2010)

When I fostered a mama and her four little 3 week old babies, I loved it when they would lay on their backs and kick their legs while nursing!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 21, 2010)

some people are either too stupid to be allowed to have pets or they just don't care. The stupid ones I can almost tolerate, as for the others................


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 22, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> When I fostered a mama and her four little 3 week old babies, I loved it when they would lay on their backs and kick their legs while nursing!


slavetoabunny, Another precious sight is a cottontail mom nursing, because we observed her babes doing the very same thing! running to mom at nutrition time, then flipping over to suckle. legs wiggling.


Such emotions and feelings in these lagomorphs.

As for people who have no regards or wrongfully act and abuse, I hear you Larry.
----
Pet store signs needed: this bun will mature and need dedicated care. Add in hundreds of dollars from your wallet for the next 10-12+ years.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 24, 2010)

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=news/local/los_angeles&id=7621909

Los Angeles News
-- Rabbits suffer animal cruelty on black market
Friday, August 20, 2010
KABC-TV Los Angeles
--------------------------

... Baby bunnies just a few days old are sold on street corners by illegal animal vendors. The bunnies are kept in filthy conditions. Many are sick or dying when they're sold... It's a scene that plays out over and over again, a story that begins on the streets of downtown L.A.


----------

